# Rolling Relics San Francisco ride July 28th 2018



## slick

It's that time of year again.... for my 8th annual San Francisco ride. July 28th we meet up at the Hi Dive bar directly under the Bay bridge on the Embarcadero next to Red's Java house. Meet up at 10am and pedal off by 11am. Eat breakfast before you come out because our first stop is fisherman's wharf for lunch which is 15 mins away. Afterwards we visit the Palace of Fine arts and travel to the Golden Gate Bridge and cruise our vintage bikes across. This is the best Rolling Relics ride of the year with riders all the way from southern California's world renown Cyclone Coaster group as well as the Northwests one and only Skid Kings club. So get ready for the time of your life with tons of photo ops in store. See you Saturday July 28th at 10am. 

P.S. July is Shelby month in Shelby Ohio so we celebrate here on the west coast as well so if you own one, bring it out and celebrate the best bike ever manufactured. Shelby!


----------



## fordmike65

Looks like we might make it this year!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Lets do it .. I look forward to this one every year ....*













San Fran Ride 2012   Green & Ivory Crusy B6



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Jul 25, 2013


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Where and where is the breakfast?
Can you post a map of the ride?


----------



## cyclingday

The group shot from last years ride.


----------



## Autocycleplane

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 836684The group shot from last years ride.




That was the Sunday Marin ride photo. No Sunday ride in Marin planned this year, sorry. Maybe next year...


----------



## fordmike65

Autocycleplane said:


> That was the Sunday Marin ride photo. No Sunday ride in Marin planned this year, sorry. Maybe next year...


----------



## cyclingday

My bad.
I was looking for pictures from last year, and found that one.
Looking forward to the San Francisco ride.
Hopefully the weather will be clear.
Although, after the heat wave we just had, a little San Francisco fog would feel pretty good.


----------



## cyclingday

If I'm not mistaken, this is the park/parking area where we started the ride on Sunday last year.
We will meet here again, on the Sunday after the Rolling Relics, San Francisco ride at 10:00am with kick stands up around 10:40ish.
We will wait for stragglers if notified in time.
The Bicycle History Museum in Fairfax will be our destination.
It's a small site but extremely rich in interest and history, so support your local cycling museum, and please join us for a fun day of riding amongst the scenic beauty that is Marin County.
More to come, I'm sure, so please check back here for any updates that may arise.


----------



## Autocycleplane

cyclingday said:


> If I'm not mistaken, this is the park/parking area where we started the ride on Sunday last year.
> We will meet here again, on the Sunday after the Rolling Relics, San Francisco ride at 10:00am with kick stands up around 10:40ish.
> We will wait for stragglers if notified in time.
> The Bicycle History Museum in Fairfax will be our destination.
> It's a small site but extremely rich in interest and history, so support your local cycling museum, and please join us for a fun day of riding amongst the scenic beauty that is Marin County.
> More to come, I'm sure, so please check back here for any updates that may arise.View attachment 837109





Yup, that’s the spot. No time limit for free parking on Sundays. The huge gazebo is tough to miss.


----------



## kreika

I’ll be there on my Shelby.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

San Francisco weather for Saturday low 56 deg. High 67deg. Partly cloudy. Bring a layer! This ain’t Sacto!


----------



## kreika

I don’t mind the fog but the blasting wind. C’mon I’m pushin 70 pounds here.


----------



## tripple3

kreika said:


> I’ll be there on my Shelby.





kreika said:


> I don’t mind the fog but the blasting wind. C’mon I’m pushin 70 pounds here.



I will be there with @Cory and @mrg on my Elgin
Make sure you install a chain on that Beauty Chris; WOW!
I have weighed my Electric with a scale and its only 53 lbs.
I doubt that Shelby is over 60.
Maybe we could mount it to the roof-rack on the Prius?


----------



## SLM

Post lots of pictures !  Sure is fun to see all the West Coast bikes and landscapes !   I always enjoy looks at these posts !!


----------



## kreika

tripple3 said:


> I will be there with @Cory and @mrg on my Elgin
> Make sure you install a chain on that Beauty Chris; WOW!
> I have weighed my Electric with a scale and its only 53 lbs.
> I doubt that Shelby is over 60.
> Maybe we could mount it to the roof-rack on the Prius?
> View attachment 842627




Thanks for reminding me about a chain. I was gonna Fred Flintstone it through SF.... Looool  I’ve had a NOS Diamond in a bag for ever. Popped it on yesterday and took red for its inaugural ride in about 80 years. Looking forward to seeing everyone! I wonder if my scale goes that high to weigh it. :eek: and your Elgin is awesomeness!!!


----------



## gkeep

It's 9am and I'm looking out my office window at San Bruno Mountain, it's somewhere there in the fog. Plenty of fog this morning but it has been clearing by afternoon. Wind will probably be up as it is every afternoon on the bridge. The nice thing about that 52 degree temp on the Golden Gate bridge is your IT's IT doesn't melt too fast so you have time to savor it, right Mark? 

I've been looking forward to this ever since last years ride. Morning ferry over to the city, cool bikes, fun people, great scenery, ultimate staycation!

Gary


----------



## fordmike65

As usual, we'll be staying in San Carlos Friday night, enjoying some delicious local brews, food and great music at Devil's Canyon Beer Fridays. LMK if anyone would like to meet up.

https://www.devilscanyon.com/fridays.html


----------



## slick

I did the ride last weekend for fun. It started off windy and cold but cleared up and the wind died around lunch time. Sunny and gorgeous for the rest of the day. Dont worry about the wind, I'm leading and will cut through it all on my AIRFLOW.  So do what the others do and draft off me like Nascar. Lol
See you all Saturday... and Sunday for the Marin ride.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

The SF bike messenger!


----------



## OldSkipTooth

If you biked back in the day in SF, and you liked to drink you would end up here!


----------



## friendofthedevil

fordmike65 said:


> As usual, we'll be staying in San Carlos Friday night, enjoying some delicious local brews, food and great music at Devil's Canyon Beer Fridays. LMK if anyone would like to meet up.
> 
> https://www.devilscanyon.com/fridays.html



Enjoy a _'Deadicated' _ for me!       (_Coconut Porter,_ too)


----------



## fordmike65

friendofthedevil said:


> Enjoy a _'Deadicated' _ for me!



Ill be sure to try it. My favorite is the Full Boar Scotch Ale. I always pick up a couple cases when we come up North.


----------



## fordmike65

OldSkipTooth said:


> If you biked back in the day in SF, and you liked to drink you would end up here!
> View attachment 842887



I say we make this a stop.


----------



## island schwinn

Longest week ever.hurry up Saturday.


----------



## gkeep

Hi All,

I've been collecting waxes, WD40, PB Blaster, bike lubes, oxalic acid and assorted other products everyone uses for cleaning, repairing and restoring bikes. I've gathered 15 or so containers and was thinking of bringing them to the Marin ride on Sunday so people can take whatever they can use. These products were brought in to the San Francisco Household Hazardous Waste Program and better someone uses them than they just go off for incineration. Sorry but I can't figure out how to bring them all on Saturday...

Also, I found two sets of wagon or tricycle wheels a couple months ago and will bring those Sunday. I'd love to pass them on to someone who can use them and they seem in good shape. One set has hubcaps embossed Rocket.

Gary


----------



## cyclingday

So, I took the 39 Excelsior DX out for a shakedown cruise yesterday, and I think I'm good to go for Saturday.


The forecast is looking good.
68 and Sunny!


----------



## fordmike65

cyclingday said:


> So, I took the 39 Excelsior DX out for a shakedown cruise yesterday, and I think I'm good to go for Saturday.View attachment 843628
> The forecast is looking good.
> 68 and Sunny!



Better than 105* & blazing! See you there!


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Well, I have narrowed my bike selection for Saturday’s ride to these three beautiful Schwinns:










Bhaaaaa


----------



## slick

So.... as if the ride couldn't get any better.... the real deal EPIC Steve McQueen Bullitt mustang will be a hop skip and a jump away in alameda at a winery. So... my thoughts, we could skip jacks on the way back and go straight to the ferry building which is before Hi Dive on the way back to our cars and take the ferry to Alameda, then ride the 1.1 miles from the ferry to see the Bullitt car and take the ferry back to S.F. and have dinner at Jack's. Chime in guys. The only problem with the ferry is the way bikes are parked on the ferry. Sometimes they're in the middle of the boat with rental bikes and sometimes you get to park them on the back of the boat by the engines which is much better. So...? It would be epic to have a photo of our bikes next to the Bullitt.......


----------



## kreika

I vote beer.


----------



## fordmike65

kreika said:


> I vote beer.



I vote both beer & Bullitt


----------



## slick

There is a brewery right next door to the winery with the Bullitt also. Remember we went there last time @fordmike65 ? On the naval base after the October bike show Brian throws.


----------



## kreika

I’ve never been on the ferry, is it safe for our bikes? If a slight breeze knocks over a drop stand bike, throwing in ocean movement plus that wind sounds dicey.  My Shelby’s getting sea sick already. Vurp lol


----------



## OldSkipTooth

That was my thought. Bike rental people can be clueless as we saw last year!


----------



## cyclingday

I'm in!



Nothing screams San Francisco weekend, like the sound of Frank Bullit roasting the tires on his Mustang.
Let's do it!


----------



## island schwinn

The ferry to Alameda isnt full of bikes.the bike stacking stops at pier 39,then the Alameda ferry puts them outside in the back.I might pass on the Bullitt.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

So, are you saying there are no bikes on the ferry?


----------



## Pedal pushers

Gosh, wish I was going this year -I’ve enjoyed the San Francisco Shelby Ride the few times I’ve gone. 
I promise my little girl I’d take her to two bday party’s she was invited to. And they fall on the same weekend. So jealous 
Have fun everyone! Can’t wait to see pics.


----------



## Pedal pushers

Maybe my little 20s Shelby will be ready next year.


----------



## island schwinn

OldSkipTooth said:


> So, are you saying there are no bikes on the ferry?



Usually a smaller ferry from san fran to Alameda.bikes go on the back deck.


----------



## gkeep

There is a bike rack on the back. Mike chatting about bikes and earning himself a free ride from the deckhand. By the time we crossed the bay the boatman was ready to put his Harley in the garage and buy a Sliver King!


----------



## fordmike65

On our way...


----------



## birdzgarage

Have a safe trip guys!


----------



## cyclingday

Same here.
I just stopped for lunch in Bakersfield.
I accidentally dipped my Tri Tip sandwich into the Ceasar salad dressing, and I think I've invented an award winner.
Yummmmmmm!
It may take me awhile to get going again.
This thing is delicious!
Hale! Firestone Grill.


----------



## fordmike65

The festivities have begun. See you mañana...


----------



## tripple3

I had two new flavors for me; cappuccino and pumpkin. 
Totally awesome!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 844154
> 
> Same here.
> I just stopped for lunch in Bakersfield.
> I accidentally dipped my Tri Tip sandwich into the Ceasar salad dressing, and I think I've invented an award winner.
> Yummmmmmm!
> It may take me awhile to get going again.
> This thing is delicious!
> Hale! Firestone Grill.



Should have given me a heads up.....most people have no idea what tri-tip is...I would have gone the 2miles to meet you...........


----------



## Pedal pushers

fordmike65 said:


> On our way...View attachment 844054


----------



## Pedal pushers

fordmike65 said:


> The festivities have begun. See you mañana...
> View attachment 844221



Love birds


----------



## fordmike65

friendofthedevil said:


> Enjoy a _'Deadicated' _ for me!       (_Coconut Porter,_ too)



Tried the Deadicated....not a big fan, but the Coconut Porter was yum. Going back to my fave Full Boar Scotch Ale for the rest of the night.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

*DIAL A RIDE,you know ,,turn the *knob and hit pot holes like they were not there,
dial a ride is what i just got doing,,and the 36 is ready,Rice Arona,the S F Ride
SEE YA UNDER THE BRIDGE


----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## JAF/CO

2:30 I the afternoon about 67 degrees a lot better than a 100 degrees in Stockton had a great rid


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## tripple3




----------



## sccruiser




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## kreika

Great time, on a great ride, with great peoples!!!


----------



## mrg

SF in the books and it was a great day, heading out for day 2


----------



## sccruiser

No one left behind!  a little roadside wrenchin and back with the pack.


----------



## sccruiser

Brave souls that crossed the Golden gate in the cranking wind.


----------



## sccruiser

Sign is mounted on springs to show wind conditions on bridge.  Yikes!


----------



## Robertriley

cyclingday said:


> So, I took the 39 Excelsior DX out for a shakedown cruise yesterday, and I think I'm good to go for Saturday.View attachment 843628
> The forecast is looking good.
> 68 and Sunny!




Great photo Marty


----------



## fordmike65

Another great ride put on by the great guys from the Rolling Relics. Thanks for all the hard work you put in planning, keeping us together and well lubricated. See you next year...

































A few pics of Sunday's Marin Ride before my phone died. Thanks to those who showed us all the beautiful sites and kept us on track.


----------



## Robertriley

I'd love to have one of these



fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 845110


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

*PUBLIC EAVESDROPPING SOUTH TOWER ,GOLDEN GATE BRIDGE
#1   Tourist 1Teenage girl,,Whats with all these old bicycles??
        Tourist  2 Teenage girl ,,How can they even ride THOSE things.
#2  Tourist 1,,,Dad to kid,Watch out for bicycles,,especially those wearing spandex!!!
More to come *gotta get my 87 year old man to church


----------



## island schwinn




----------



## tryder




----------



## tryder




----------



## tryder




----------



## mrg

Another great day in Nocal !


----------



## TR6SC

Thanks Slick and all riders. Great rides.


----------



## cyclingday

Marin ride, 7/29/18


The motley crew



Does anybody know how to ride one of these things?



Almost taken out by a classic Corvette.



Redwood Original.


Bike culture is vibrant around here.


A little smoke break for the Nor Cal boys.



How come the Schwinn guys look so mean?



Water break in the shade.



Feeling right at home.


Beer, Brats & Bikes. What's not to like?


The Ruben sandwich is goooood!



Bicycle Mecca.



It was like a religious experience when I first laid eyes on this beauty.



Sunday school from pastor Charley.



Always bitter sweet to leave this place.



If Indiana Jones rode a bicycle, it would be the Tiki Elgin.



All tuckered out and ready for the long drive home.



And "Bobby sang the blues".



Thanks for the hospitality guys, I'm already looking forward to next year.


----------



## tryder

Some people really know how to ride an old bike!


----------



## barneyguey

cyclingday said:


> So, I took the 39 Excelsior DX out for a shakedown cruise yesterday, and I think I'm good to go for Saturday.View attachment 843628
> The forecast is looking good.
> 68 and Sunny!



Beautiful bike Man! Barry


----------



## tripple3

I'm home.
Thanks for the Ride!
It was Awesome!
Saturday.....
























I rode over the bridge to the other side and waited too long; for no one in our group to cross the whole bridge where I was.
I was fine.


----------



## tripple3

Here's the other side of the Golden Gate Bridge......









These folks are from Germany; loving California!
Below is Ben who rode down from Ontario, Canada.





The bridge is high; very windy and cold and crowded with rental bike riders.















Thats all I got for Sat. WOW!
Now ride back to find BART to get back to Emeryville for twice the Ride Sunday!


----------



## tripple3

I have a bunch from Sunday.
I rode away from the hotel in Emeryville at 8:15 to get on BART on to Embarcadero in SF during the Marathon of over 12000 participants!
My bike and I are in; let's go!



























I love how happy @slick is on his Green/green B-6
















More coming.....


----------



## tripple3

Lunch time; this place is too cool.....
Mountain Bike Hall of Fame too!







Indiana Jones discovers the Tiki Cruiser













Here's one for ya @slick and Mary ^








Thanks everyone for coming out to ride and putting this all together!


----------



## gkeep

What a great weekend! Here is my favorite chance shot on Sundays ride as we passed the Lark theater. Check out the title of the movie listed on top! Should have caught them about 50 yards sooner.





The Pierce meets a Rodman at Fort Mason, heavy metal all around...





My favorite head badge of the ride and incredible original paint. What a set of wheels!





Friday night at our weekly neighborhood happy hour Mike introduced another generation to High Wheel riding. Evelyn came off the bike and shouted, "this is the best happy hour ever!"






What goes better in an 1890s neighborhood than an 1885 bike!!

Thanks for sharing Mike, the girls will remember this their whole lives. Next year I want a turn...
Gary


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Great weekend for all .... The San Francisco ride was nice and cool at a high of 70 degrees at most ... A refreshing change from the triple digits we have been having in SoCal .. Nice turnout this year too .. Marty - John & myself rolled out on Schwinn DX's .. Marty on the 39 - John on the 40 & I took out the 41  Liberty since we were also doing the Mountain Bike Museum visit & ride the following day & the DX bicycles were what the original Klunkers were built up from which inspired Joe Breeze - Tom Ritchey & others to make the first mountain bikes .. What a weekend .. thanks to Chris - aka Slick - for all his effort & hosting one of my favorite rides of the year .. It was nice to see everyone & catch up as we do at these rides .. Ridden not Hidden - Frank *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Spanky the dog turned 14 years old on Saturday at the Rolling Relics ride ... He still has loads of energy & has it better than most dogs since he has been on every bicycle adventure we do .. here are some Spanky pics celebrating his birthday .. Spanky is a lucky dog who is "Livin the dream ..." *

*
















































*


----------



## fordmike65

I can just bet what Chris(@slick ) is thinking here..."Where the Hell did Mike go!?!?! Answer your damn phone!!!!"

Sorry...Mike & I snuck out for one last brew before we left. Guess we took a little longer than we thought. Boy did I get an earful


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

Yes we all got a earful on where the hell are Mike & Mike .... as the group searched & waited for you .. all good .. after all a man needs his beer ..


----------



## cyclingday

Great pictures guys!
Here is just a small sampling, of some of the badges that were represented.













































Not a badge per say, but just about the coolest bike shop decal I have ever seen.
Thanks again, for bringing out the classics.


----------



## Pedal pushers

tripple3 said:


> I have a bunch from Sunday.
> I rode away from the hotel in Emeryville at 8:15 to get on BART on to Embarcadero in SF during the Marathon of over 12000 participants!
> My bike and I are in; let's go!
> View attachment 845958View attachment 845959View attachment 845960View attachment 845961View attachment 845962View attachment 845963View attachment 845964View attachment 845965View attachment 845966View attachment 845967View attachment 845968View attachment 845969View attachment 845970
> I love how happy @slick is on his Green/green B-6
> View attachment 845971View attachment 845972View attachment 845973View attachment 845974View attachment 845975View attachment 845976View attachment 845977
> 
> More coming.....




 Looks like a fun day.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*A great weekend now .. In the past we would drive up on Friday from SoCal .. ride Saturday @ the Rolling Relics San Francisco ride which always seems to go by really fast .. then we would stay the night & drive home on Sunday ... NOW we do another ride the last few years about 35 minutes North of San Francisco in Marin county - home of the Klunkers & original mountain bikes & Museum .. which really makes for a great weekend .. then we head back home .. Pencil it in for next year everyone .. Ridden not Hidden .. Frank*


----------



## El Hefe Grande

Here are a few moments from our day


----------



## schwinnja

Thanks Jerry for posting this.
Always a great time in the city by the bay!


----------



## fordmike65

El Hefe Grande said:


> Here are a few moments from our day



Who's the handsome devil that rolls in on a Hawthorne Twin Bar @ 4:27?


----------



## WetDogGraphix




----------



## OldSkipTooth

Okay, I know I’m jumping the gun here on the annual SF ride, but I couldn’t control myself thinking about it! HELP!!!


----------



## slick

OldSkipTooth said:


> Okay, I know I’m jumping the gun here on the annual SF ride, but I couldn’t control myself thinking about it! HELP!!!




July 27th 2019, we do it AGAIN!!! So be ready! Same location to meet up at the Hi Dive at 10am. Leave by 11am.


----------



## gkeep

Are you going to start a new thread for this years ride? Looking forward to it big time at our house!


----------



## El Hefe Grande

slick said:


> July 27th 2019, we do it AGAIN!!! So be ready! Same location to meet up at the Hi Dive at 10am. Leave by 11am.




I agree, a new thread with the current date should be created so everyone can see the listing, not have it hidden in this old thread...


----------



## Autocycleplane

slick said:


> July 27th 2019, we do it AGAIN!!! So be ready! Same location to meet up at the Hi Dive at 10am. Leave by 11am.




I’ll be in town this year to lead the Marin ride on Sunday the 28th.


----------



## slick

I'll start a new thread tonight guys. sorry for the confusion. Been swamped here at the shop painting a racecar.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

please post an address for the start location. "Hi Dive bar directly under the Bay bridge on the Embarcadero next to Red's Java house."  did not come up on Goggle maps.


----------



## island schwinn

Hi Dive.
PIER 28 1/2
(415) 977-0170


----------



## gkeep

https://www.google.com/maps/place/H...3cc761353440d1!8m2!3d37.7876532!4d-122.387484.


----------



## gkeep

And for those traveling with tripple3 don't forget to stock up here. https://www.google.com/maps/@37.594...4!1sat0J4NNwQCg-EApqM4PKbA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192.


----------



## tripple3

gkeep said:


> And for those traveling with tripple3 don't forget to stock up here. https://www.google.com/maps/@37.594...4!1sat0J4NNwQCg-EApqM4PKbA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192.



This is last years news. and thread. There's a new thread for this year https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/2019-rolling-relics-s-f-ride.155421/
I will be there Friday to place a order to take home Monday on Dry Ice.


----------



## fat tire trader

I have been asked if there could be an alternative route on Sunday that would include riding on fire roads on Mount Tamalpais. If anyone is interested, please contact me.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## mrg

Uphill transport available?


----------



## fat tire trader

mrg said:


> Uphill transport available?View attachment 1034202
> View attachment 1034203




Yes, it can be arranged, we can do an all downhill ride from the top of the mountain.


----------



## tryder

fat tire trader said:


> Yes, it can be arranged, we can do an all downhill ride from the top of the mountain.



Marin Morrow Stompers!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

Have fun and a great ride ! Wish I could be there ,  Stinking family reunion this year ....Hopefully next year ..Have fun!


----------



## mrg

On our way across the bay


----------

